# May Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

With a bit of ingenuity, Ken was able to escape his Clean Up Australia Day duties.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Picture this: a scene from "Man vs Wild"

Bears line " _Now in the event you get washed over board, or fall out of the sky and arrive on a deserted island, don't worry, there will be plenty about for you to build your very own Hobie Adventure Island.....Thanks mainly to our human instint, to pollute everything we possibly can! "_


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

"Did anyone bring the BOG roll off the boat with them??"


----------



## jrod (Dec 4, 2008)

You look at this and think what a load of rubbish. But in South Australia this is worth about $100.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the kayak for those that lose their bottle

or should i say,

not a kayak for those that lose their bottle


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

i think i better change the bait in the fish trap ,the last bait didnt work i the way i hoped.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

The last bloke to leave this island on a home made raft lasted only 3 days, but with this much water and dunny paper I'll be right for a month!


----------



## bennytee (Dec 25, 2009)

News Headline: "Irony abounds as Al Gore escapes 'Survivor: World Leaders' using nothing but floating trash."


----------



## bennytee (Dec 25, 2009)

jrod said:


> You look at this and think what a load of rubbish. But in South Australia this is worth about $100.


Hahaha, you got it first Jrod, can I vote for this one?? :lol:


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Somedays one pee bottle just isnt enough!


----------



## Bruteal (Jan 24, 2010)

Whats left of Jessica Watsons boat when she returned


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Surly youve heard of "A" message in "A" bottle, this a BIG message in a lot of bottle's it say's "don't be a dumper" :idea:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

it started as a message in a bottle but ended up as a full trilogy


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Because I have trouble peeing over the side when on the kayak, someone suggested peeing in a bottle. Not my fault I have bladder issues :? and drink to much coffee :shock: .


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

SHUT UP Spalding...... of course it will float!!


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

When Tight arse Bob tried to beat Hobie to the punch by pre-cycling, he didn't realise quite how comprehensively he would be outrigged.


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

That takes "one mans trash is another mans treasure" to a whole new level.


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

come on all together sing:  
Fifteen men on a dead man's chest
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum
Drink and the devil had done for the rest
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum.
The mate was fixed by the bosun's pike
The bosun brained with a marlinspike
And cookey's throat was marked belike
It had been gripped by fingers ten;
And there they lay, all good dead men
Like break o'day in a boozing ken.
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum.

now second verse: 
Fifteen men of the whole ship's list
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum!
Dead and be damned and  the  rest  gone  whist!............. IM THE ONLY ONE SINGING ARNT I


----------



## Ynot (May 6, 2010)

This is my good kayak, my other one is just a piece of rubbish!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"Great pacific garbage patch here I come!"


----------



## Eelman71 (May 8, 2010)

Righto boys, we're set to cruise the canals for chicks!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

My son brought me this from the Fathers day stall at School. He made it himself.


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

The path to the first polyethylene kayak had its awkward moments ...


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Gilligan!!! I don't care how many bottles you found... that was our last roll of toilet paper!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Right, I just need pedals on this thing, and I'll be able to market it.

I'll call it.. the "RE-CYCLE!"

Red.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

now, what shall i do with all these bottle tops :shock:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

It's amazing what Tasmanian's will do to escape Tasmania. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

News Flash.....

" *South Australian* police have arrested a major drug lord...but are finding it difficult to locate the proceeds of his illegal dealings with joe public. All he had in his possesion was a rickitty kayak made from old plastic bottles."


----------



## Bdahm (Dec 5, 2009)

I heard somewhere that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery - so here goes:

"SA Glass - for when recycled random bits of crappy plastic just isn't enough"

Tony


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Wheres gilligan ?


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

aarrr hhaaa SO we now know what those two girls from the April Caption Competition were laughing at!!!


----------



## yakman1995 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hobie cat, Survivor style!


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

the thing must fly because arn't those fighter Pilot goggles next to the bog roll.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

"What do you mean, what am I doing"................................................ I lost "WILSON" and I have to go back and find him!!! WILSON, WILSON !!!


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

I hope you brought the toilet roll because this is one "crap" boat.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Now that took way too long to put together. I really need a pee now!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the coast guard today detained a man suspected of smuggling bottle for refund in to South Australia


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Row row row ya boat lardydardy dar 10 green bottles, 11 plastic bottles, tied up in a bunch, shit I hope this floats better than I can sing!!!


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

Right...I've got the flag, now all I need is a pole to unroll it from...


----------

